# pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0



## hruodr (Mar 18, 2020)

I suppose the following is not the expected result. Any hint what to do?


```
# pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0
Package xproto was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xproto.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'xproto', required by 'x11', not found
Package 'kbproto', required by 'x11', not found
Package 'xextproto', required by 'xext', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xdamage', not found
Package 'damageproto', required by 'xdamage', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xfixes', not found
Package 'fixesproto', required by 'xfixes', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xfixes', not found
Package 'fixesproto', required by 'xfixes', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'x11', not found
Package 'kbproto', required by 'x11', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xau', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xdmcp', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xau', not found
Package 'xproto', required by 'xdmcp', not found
...
...
```


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 18, 2020)

hruodr said:


> I suppose the following is not the expected result. Any hint what to do?
> 
> `# pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0
> Package xproto was not found in the pkg-config search path.
> ...


Try: pkg delete -f *proto
Then: try  pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0 again. May help not sure though. 
Also, in my notes Try: pkg delete -f "*proto"


----------



## hruodr (Mar 19, 2020)

`pkg autoremove` solved the problem.


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 19, 2020)

hruodr said:


> `pkg autoremove` solved the problem.


Nice! Glad it solved the problem.


----------

